
Ask HN: How do you programmatically delete Facebook activity? - mancerayder
I spent quite a bit of time looking through old HN posts, exploring extensions and researching online.<p>There&#x27;s no up-to-date information.<p>I found how to delete things (searches, likes, posts and etc.) one-by-one.  But how do I delete many years of this stuff?
======
mtmail
There's no API, but there's browser addons that make bulk-deleting easier
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/social-book-
post-m...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/social-book-post-
manager/ljfidlkcmdmmibngdfikhffffdmphjae)

~~~
mancerayder
That one doesn't remove search history or likes.

Check your activity log on mbasic.facebook.com. "mtmail searched for..."
likes, etc.

